

Ask HN: Should you hide members-only features for non-members? - matt1

I'm working on a site and am deciding on some semi-important design issues.<p>The app revolves around one main page, which new visitors will see when they arrive to the site and which registered users will see once they've logged in. The main difference is that when someone is logged in, they'll have additional options (links) on that page.<p>Few usability/business questions:<p>1. Should I hide these links for people who are not logged in or do I include them, but direct them to the login/registration page? On one hand, it's slightly annoying for a new customer to be unexpectedly led to a registration page but on the other hand, it'll likely lead to more registrations since they'll get to see the features they'd have with an account. Another viable option would be to make the members only links a different color.<p>2. Probably a small detail, but: 'Sign in' or 'Log in'?<p>3. What do you think about letting customers log in on the main page (with a email/password input box) vs link them to a separate log in page? Most sites let people log in on the main page, but I'm leaning away from it to keep the main page simple and uncluttered. Thoughts?<p>4. Does anyone else use Firebug to edit the dimensions of this text box while typing a post? :)<p>Thanks in advance.
======
ruddzw
1\. My view would be that I wouldn't mind being directed to a sign-in/up page
upon clicking, as long as it was clear why I'd need to be signed in to do so.
If I'm on yahoo.com, and I click on mail, it makes sense to ask me to sign in.
But I certainly want to know that once I'm signed in, I'll be able to have
mail.

2\. Google, Yahoo, and Amazon use "sign in." Facebook and Myspace use "log
in." I'd say it depends upon the use, but personally I'd go with sign in.

3\. Since the functionality is somewhat limited before signing in, have sign-
in functionality on the front page. That way the user gets to what they want
with one less page. However, along with my previous comments of keeping the
links there, they should lead to a separate sign-in page.

------
yeti
Hey, we faced the same for our site.. imho:

1\. Show the features, so people have some anticipation of what they get if
they register / upgrade. Suggest you mark them differently graphically so
people get an idea that this is "pro" or "vip" only.

2\. Haha..we agonized over this for a full 5 mins! We settled for "Sign up"
and "Log in", not "Sign in"

3\. We let them login directly on home page - for your returning visitors its
a massive saving every time. Your users will thank you

4\. no idea :)

------
SingAlong
It depends on the kind of service your webapp is offering.

If it's possible to use your app to create/enter data and then save it later,
let your users do it. If the user is logged in, save it if not ask them to
sign in and save it or signup. This would give your first-time visitors a demo
of your app too.

 _Sign in_ or _Log in_. I too hadn't thought about this before. Had used
_'login'_ previously till today. But I think I'll choose to use _'Sign in'_
from today. But IMO when using _'Sign in'_ it's better to use _'Register'_
instead of _'Signup'_. Both words sound totally different and don't cause
confusion. Whereas 'login' would go hand in hand with 'Signup' or I guess it's
upto you.

